# Pope on How Youth Can Grow Spiritually



## Scott (Nov 29, 2005)

See Pontiff Tells Young Dutch How to Know Christ.

In explaining to Dutch youth how to have or imporve their relationship with Jesus, Pope B16 recommends three practices Prayer, Eucharist and the Sacrament of Reconciliation.

Apart from problems with the actual advice (such as reliance on a false sacrament, praying to Mary, and the like), noticeably absent is exhortation to read the scriptures and seek the preaching of the Word in public worship. These should be central. 

Very sad.


----------



## edwardian289 (Nov 29, 2005)

Indeed, it is very sad. What is perhaps even sadder is the idea that Christ "needs" anything outside of Himself, referring to the Pope's comment that Christ "needs them to renew present-day society".


----------

